# Hobbytown USA Branson, MO



## The Black Hand (Jul 2, 2007)

Updated Details: (as of 5/24/2009)
Update Branson, MO

Practice starts at 1:00 p.m. Done by 4:00 p.m.

2 Heats, 1 Main on race days

All participants will assist in Turn Marshaling

Practice Days: 1 Sunday a month (date to be determined)

Practice Fees: $5.00 per driver

Race Days: 1 Sunday a month (date to be determined)

Race Fees: $15.00 first entry / class, $5.00 for second entry, Third and 4th entry / class is free!

J-Lap Software / with AMB personals (provided)

Brushed or Brushless motors OK

Awards: A-Main 1st thru 3rd, Top Qualifier, Track Record award plates

Bring your own pit.

Power is provided.

Restrooms close by.

Inclement weather cancels racing period. If its raining, foul weather ect we will not run.

Restaurants close by-

Onsite hobby shop-

Classes:
1. 1/12 on-road (stock /mod/ bl) will be split up as necessary
2. 1/10 touring electric
3. 1/10 touring nitro
4. 1/10 off-road (run onroad -electric trucks and buggies) - will be split up as necessary
5. If you bring some other model smaller than 1/10 scale not listed, and there are enough of them (3) we’ll run those in a separate class.


NOTE: WE WILL NOT RUN ANY MODELS BIGGER THAN 1/10 SCALE DUE TO LIABILITY ISSUES.

Hobbytown USA
4418 Gretna Road,
Branson, MO.
( in the Branson Meadows Mall right across from the movie theatre.) Please come and check us out !

See ya there!

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 2, 2007)

*June 2009 Racing Program Hobbytown USA Branson, MO*

Hobbytown USA / Springfield Racing League
June 2009 Radio-Controlled Car Racing Parking Lot Racing Program/ Practice Schedule

Location: Hobbytown USA
4418 Gretna Road,
Branson, MO.
( in the Branson Meadows Mall right across from the movie theatre.)
Race Day: 6/14/2009
Race Fees: $15.00 1st entry / class, $5.00 for 2nd entry, 3rd and 4th entry / class is free!
Practice Day: 6/28/2009
Practice Fees: $5.00 per driver
Racing starts at 1:00 p.m.
Heats and Mains done by 4:00 p.m. 
2 Heats, 1 Main on race days
Track: Road Course
Classes: 
1. 1/12 on-road (will be split up as necessary)
2. 1/10 touring electric 
3. 1/10 touring nitro
4. 1/10 off-road (run onroad /nitro-electric trucks and buggies) - will be split up as necessary
5. Slash / SC10 class
6. If you bring some other model smaller than 1/10 scale not listed, and there are enough of them (3) we’ll run those in a separate class.
NOTE: WE WILL NOT RUN ANY MODELS BIGGER THAN 1/10 SCALE DUE TO LIABILITY ISSUES.

Rules: 
1. ALL DRIVERS will assist in Turn Marshaling. Anyone physically unable to do so must find a substitute to take his / her place.
2. Those using LiPo’s must use LiPo bag while charging them. 
3. Brushed or Brushless motors OK. 
4. Any displays of poor sportsmanship will lead to the individual being asked to leave. 

Awards: 
A-Main 1st thru 3rd, 
Top Qualifier, (determined in heats) 
Track Record (Must be set in the A-Main)

Miscellaneous: 
Bring your own pit.
Power is provided.
Restrooms close by.
Restaurants close by-
On-Site Hobby Shop

Foul Weather Policy: 
Inclement weather cancels racing period. If it’s raining, foul weather ect we will not run. 
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 2, 2007)

I want to thank everyone that came out to try the new road course. For the most part, things were okay. We will turn in a work order to get the outside outlets repaired this week.
We had one person bring and and start up / run an 1/8th scale before I saw it. This will not be tolerated. I hope its very clear that any model that is bigger than 1/10 will not even run down here. If you are going to participate in this race program, It must be understood that 1/8, 1/5, 1/6, ect...will not run down here. One mishap, and we lose our parking lot to run in. We cannot afford to chance a mishap. That is final.
The discussion came out about someone else's monster truck being of a certain or questionable size. Should this become a problem, There is an easy solution to problem. The MT class can be dropped. Right now, the 1/10 MT class stays.
If you are planning with us, keep your model that you are racing within the classes on the flyer, or race program release. I will c/p a copy of it here.
Please remember that, we are all there because we have one thing in common and that we enjoy r/c vehicles and racing. Just keep in mind that there are parameters that must be followed in order for us to have great locations to race at.
Again, thanks for your participation, and to all...please have a great week.

C. Hall
Track Director - Hobbytown USA - Branson, Missouri
Owner - Springfield Racing League, Springfield, Missouri "Home of 2.3 sec lap"

June 2009 Radio-Controlled Car Racing Parking Lot Racing Program/ Practice Schedule

Location: Hobbytown USA
4418 Gretna Road,
Branson, MO.
( in the Branson Meadows Mall right across from the movie theatre.)
Race Day: 6/14/2009
Race Fees: $15.00 1st entry / class, $5.00 for 2nd entry, 3rd and 4th entry / class is free!
Practice Day: 6/28/2009
Practice Fees: $5.00 per driver
Racing starts at 1:00 p.m.
Heats and Mains done by 4:00 p.m.
2 Heats, 1 Main on race days
Track: Road Course
Classes:
1. 1/12 on-road (will be split up as necessary)
2. 1/10 touring electric
3. 1/10 touring nitro
4. 1/10 off-road (run onroad /nitro-electric trucks and buggies) - will be split up as necessary
5. Slash / SC10 class
6. If you bring some other model smaller than 1/10 scale not listed, and there are enough of them (3) we’ll run those in a separate class.
NOTE: WE WILL NOT RUN ANY MODELS BIGGER THAN 1/10 SCALE DUE TO LIABILITY ISSUES.

Rules:
1. ALL DRIVERS will assist in Turn Marshaling. Anyone physically unable to do so must find a substitute to take his / her place.
2. Those using LiPo’s must use LiPo bag while charging them.
3. Brushed or Brushless motors OK.
4. Any displays of poor sportsmanship will lead to the individual being asked to leave.

Awards:
A-Main 1st thru 3rd,
Top Qualifier, (determined in heats)
Track Record (Must be set in the A-Main)

Miscellaneous:
Bring your own pit.
Power is provided.
Restrooms close by.
Restaurants close by-
On-Site Hobby Shop

Foul Weather Policy:
Inclement weather cancels racing period. If it’s raining, foul weather ect we will not run.
Thanks for your interest.


----------

